# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  پیش دانشگاهیم میخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم

## fargo

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
عرضم به حضورتون که من الان در حال حاضر پیش دانشگاهی ورشته ریاضی و معدلم دیپلم پایین وبرای کاری که میخواهم در اینده در ان بروم باید حداقل معدل دیپلمم 15می باشد
حالا من میشود دوباره دیپلم ریاضی مجدد بگیرم
ترمیم معدل شنیدم که نمراتی که میگیری جایگزین نمرات قبلی نمیشه
حالا دوستان به نظرتون باید چیکار کنم؟
خیلی ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## DR.MAM

*نه ..نیازی به این کارا نیست..تاثیر معدل الان به شکل مثبت هست...نگران نباش..هیچ مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه

تو الان فقط برو واسه کنکورت بخون..
والسلام*

----------


## Mr Sky

**ﻭﺍﺳﻪ ﮐﻨﮑﻮﺭ ﻧﻤﯿﺨﻮﺍﺩ ﻓﮏ ﮐﻨﻢ..........
.
.
ﻓﮏ ﮐﻨﻢ ﺗﻨﻬﺎ ﺭﺍﻩ ﺣﻞ ﮔﺮﻓﺘﻦ ﺩﯾﭙﻠﻢ ﺍﻧﺴﺎﻧﯽ ﯾﺎ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﯿﻪ...ﺍﻟﺒﺘﻪ ﺍﮔﻪ ﻭﺍﺳﻪ ﺍﻭﻥ ﮐﺎﺭ ﺩﯾﭙﻠﻢ ﺍﯾﻦ ﺭﺷﺘﻪ ﻫﺎ ﺭﻭ ﻗﺒﻮﻝ ﮐﻨﻦ..
.
.
ﺭﯾﺎﺿﯽ ﺭﻭ ﻧﻤﯿﺘﻮﻧﯽ ﺩﯾﮕﻪ ﺑﮕﯿﺮﯼ
.
.
ﺟﺰﯾﯿﺎﺕ ﺭﻭ ﻫﻢ ﺑﻬﺘﺮﻩ ﺍﺯ ﻣﺪﺭﺳﻪ ﺑﺰﺭﮔﺴﺎﻻ‌ﻥ ﺑﺮﯼ ﺑﭙﺮﺳﯽ**

----------


## fargo

کلامیخوام دوباره دیپلم بگیرم
یعنی دیگه نمیشه دیپلم ریاضی گرفت :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Karegar

*من دیپ مجدد انسانی گرفتم ولی هیچ استفاده ای ازش نکردم..

ینی گفتن ک نمیتونم ازش استفاده کنم : (*

----------


## Ellaa_A

اصلا به فکر نمرات پایین نباشید.....
برای اون کاری ک میخواید برید اگه رتبه خوبی داشته باشین و آشنا هم پیدا کنین معدل و نمره کم براتون مشکل ایجاد نمیکنه....

----------


## hamed_habibi

اگه واسه ترس کنکوره ک  حالا حالا تاثیر مثبته من تضمین میدم .ولی اگه واسه کار دیگهس  باید بری شبانه

----------

